# How to convert marine battery 12V to 1.5V DC to run aeriator?



## ohmer (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone would know the easest way to drop down voltage from a typical marine battery 12 VDC to 1.5 VDC to power a battery operated live well aeriator? Right now the aeriator is run by 2 "D" cell batteries run in parallel. Please help me with this one.


----------



## AussieApprentice (Aug 16, 2008)

You can get a switch mode DC-DC converter off the shelf easily enough. Just make sure that the current rating is high enough for the application. They are also known as battery eliminators.


----------



## MNservicetech (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd double check on the batteries in parallel, it just seems odd. If they were in series (3v) I'd be tempted to use an old car cell phone charger. The output is usually around 4 volts. Check it with your meter first. The voltage may be a stretch but I think it would be ok.

-or-

Go to Google, click on "Shopping" and search "universal car power adapter 1.5v"

Tons pop up.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

ohmer said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone would know the easest way to drop down voltage from a typical marine battery 12 VDC to 1.5 VDC to power a battery operated live well aeriator? Right now the aeriator is run by 2 "D" cell batteries run in parallel. Please help me with this one.


The easiest way would be to insert a resistance between the battery and aerator. What size resistance is determined by the amount of current drawn. You want to go from 12 V to 1.5 V, so a drop of 10.5 V is what you are looking for. 

10.5/amps = ohms.

Or, go to Wal Mart and pick up a cigarette lighter adapter that has multiple voltages. I have one that selects between 1.5, 3, 4.5, 6, 9, and 12 V.


----------



## ohmer (Apr 6, 2008)

Great, thanks all who replied, always get great help here. I think the easiest way is to buy the converter.


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

I used to tap into one cell of the boat battery to get about 1.5 volts, but that was back when you could see the cell links. I don't know if you could do that now.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Wouldn't it be easier to buy a 12 volt aerator, like this one?

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_1293____SearchResults


----------



## M0HAMMAD (Feb 1, 2009)

*How To Convert 12 V Dc To 1.5 V Dc*

HI
I NEED THIS CIRCUIT TOO, TODAY I FOUND THIS WEB PAGE.
I HOPE IT BE USEFUL.
I DIDNOT TRY IT YET.
http://www.elecfree.com/electronic/dc-converter-12v-to-15v-at-4a-by-78s40/


----------



## M0HAMMAD (Feb 1, 2009)

*Test*

Hi 
I Think If We Use In Serial Type , Connecting One 6volt Lamp With Three Diods(led) , Output Be 1.5 Volt.

+ --------(.)----(0)-----(0)------(0)---- + (1.5 VOLT)
- -------------------------------------- -
NOTE : BEFORE ANY USE , CHECK THE OUTPUT VOLTAGE WITH VOLTMETER.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Ohmer Pyle? Howzabout a reostat?


----------



## M0HAMMAD (Feb 1, 2009)

Ohmer Pyle? Howzabout a reostat?

HI
THIS IS GOOD BUT YOU SHOULD FIX THE OUTPUT VOLTAGE .


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Well there is a regulator type LM350 or 315 it runs about $5 dollars at any electronic supply house it will work form 1.5 volts to 35 volts dc if needed and current i believe is up to 1 or 3 amps and its a adjustable voltage deal with a few discrete parts .Dont know if you want to go that route but hey it works fine . It will drop your volts down nice and its regulated power, you really dont want to use a resistor its going to use power out of you battery a loss you dont need think about it ? best to yas:001_huh:


----------



## Bill P (Sep 19, 2021)

ohmer said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone would know the easest way to drop down voltage from a typical marine battery 12 VDC to 1.5 VDC to power a battery operated live well aeriator? Right now the aeriator is run by 2 "D" cell batteries run in parallel. Please help me with this one.


I am trying to do the same thing you are for a 1.5 dc motor. I have a 3 foot tall light hose on each side of my fron yard. Right now the top light flashes using a 12 vdc source and a car flasher unit. I just bought a unit that rotates that works off of a 1.2 vdc solar rechargable battery.Today I connected 13 diodes in series with one side of the 12 vdc power source and then other side to the motor. I then ran a wire from the negative side of the 12 vdc source to the other side of the motor. It worked perfect. The power supply was actually producing 13.8 vdc which is why I had to use the additional diode.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Bill P said:


> I am trying to do the same thing you are for a 1.5 dc motor. I have a 3 foot tall light hose on each side of my fron yard. Right now the top light flashes using a 12 vdc source and a car flasher unit. I just bought a unit that rotates that works off of a 1.2 vdc solar rechargable battery.Today I connected 13 diodes in series with one side of the 12 vdc power source and then other side to the motor. I then ran a wire from the negative side of the 12 vdc source to the other side of the motor. It worked perfect. The power supply was actually producing 13.8 vdc which is why I had to use the additional diode.


Well,
1) Bit of a Zombie thread
2) This is a Pro site
3) you could have used one resistor and one Zener


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

This question is better posted on www.DIYChatroom.com.

Thread closed.


----------

